# the Proper way to split a log



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

I recently read in this site about a guy that thought it would be easy to switch to a wood burning stove while having no experience in cutting down trees or logs, so I thought I should explain the proper way to split a log. I personally have 34 years experience in this subject.


To begin, one does not simply place a section of a tree down and swing an axe over it. Splitting a log one needs some preparation.

A heads up, this is for use of a Splitting Axe, there are different types of axes for different tasks.

*Step 1)* place a relatively medium size log about 3+ feet wide horizontally in front of your feet.
*Step 2) *Next find the widest section log segment and place it on the ground in front of you at a distance of the Axe when placed in center of log. You will be placing smaller sections of logs on this larger section so that your Axe will never be hitting dirt or rocks.
*Step 3) *Place a smaller section log on top of the larger section then stand behind the long log you are using to protect your legs incase your Axe misses the target it will hit this log vs. your leg.
*Step 4)* Have your legs stand parallel to each other with your dominant side (whether you are a right handed or south paw) slightly further back by a couple of inches.
*Step 5)* Place the Axe on top of the log dead center and with your non predominant hand on bottom of handle, and main hand sliding up the Axe handle as you raise the Axe above your head making a ~45 degree angle with the Axe.
*Step 6)* Using your dominant hand to guide the Axe to strike dead center swing the Axe towards the log sliding your predominant hand down the shaft until it meets your other hand.

If your Axe gets stuck half way, raise the Axe with the log and let it fall onto the base log to assist in splitting it.

If your Axe only gets a 1/4 the way through, move the axe handle up and down to get it unstuck and repeat steps 1-6


My personal suggestion for people that are attempting to split logs for the 1st time is to buy a Splitting wedge. Between the Wedge and a heavy duty hammer, one can split a log with far less risk of bodily harm.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

After 45 plus years I just pull the lever on the wood splitter. As I get older the ole saying of work smarter not harder is especially true. Splitting maul has been collecting dust for many years.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jan 13, 2022)

Chipper said:


> After 45 plus years I just pull the lever on the wood splitter. As I get older the ole saying of work smarter not harder is especially true. Splitting maul has been collecting dust for many years.


What's a guy who calls himself Chipper doing in a thread on splitting wood? Lol.


----------



## MrLemonade (5 mo ago)

I'm getting into log splitting for my wood fireplace and future wood stove. I've got top shelf log splitting and cutting axes, but the amount of effort is significant. One trick is to use an old tire and stand up the short logs and hit them all and the tire holds them together (same concept as a belt, strap, rope, etc.). 

I lucked into a brand new Harbor Freight 10 ton hydraulic splitter today, brand new, in a thrift consignment shop for only 60 bucks. This retails for $180 or so. I snapped it up. Seems to get good reviews and for a residential consumer it seems to be exactly what I need to help save the back and make the work more efficient and less time consuming.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Those hydraulic log splitters are great, never had the room for one, but have used them and it makes splitting logs easy.


----------



## MrLemonade (5 mo ago)

Spenser said:


> Those hydraulic log splitters are great, never had the room for one, but have used them and it makes splitting logs easy.


You should reconsider, since they take so little space and can be stored vertically.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I do it Chuck Noris style. I look at the log and it splits itself. 

Godspeed


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Anybody have experience with those cast iron devices which have a ring to hold the log vertically, with the bottom end of the log sitting on a sharp wedge, and you just use a small sledge on the top of the log and let the wedge split it? The whole thing is intended to be mounted down to a stand or tree stump to keep it stable.

A picture is worth a thousand words...
One of these:


----------



## MrLemonade (5 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> Anybody have experience with those cast iron devices which have a ring to hold the log vertically, with the bottom end of the log sitting on a sharp wedge, and you just use a small sledge on the top of the log and let the wedge split it? The whole thing is intended to be mounted down to a stand or tree stump to keep it stable.
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words...
> One of these:


It looks good in principle but you'd be limited on narrow and short logs it appears. I'd be interested in hearing though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MrLemonade said:


> It looks good in principle but you'd be limited on narrow and short logs it appears. I'd be interested in hearing though.


I figure it's a bit less risky than swinging a heavy blade, but it would have limitations.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

You have to screw that device into a wood base to make it more secure. Personally, I prefer just using a wedge and sledge hammer then that device. I think it works better and has no limitation, not to mention lighter & portable.

But that gave me an idea of a gravity log splitter, dropping a section of log down the shaft with a wedge at the bottom using gravity and its' own weight to split it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Mr. Krinkle said:


> What's a guy who calls himself Chipper doing in a thread on splitting wood? Lol.


Well my name is Chip for one. Guess that will be funny too.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Spenser said:


> You have to screw that device into a wood base to make it more secure. Personally, I prefer just using a wedge and sledge hammer then that device. I think it works better and has no limitation, not to mention lighter & portable.


Right, and looking at it closer, it may be intended more for processing split wood further, and not so much for full logs.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> Anybody have experience with those cast iron devices which have a ring to hold the log vertically, with the bottom end of the log sitting on a sharp wedge, and you just use a small sledge on the top of the log and let the wedge split it? The whole thing is intended to be mounted down to a stand or tree stump to keep it stable.
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words...
> One of these:


I have one and use it exclusively for making kindling. Bolt it to a stump or larger log and use a three pound sledge. Makes kindling and small firewood a breeze. Anything bigger is going into the 33-ton log splitter. Really wide stuff that would further ruin my back and the log splitter can be set in the horizontal position. Push the piece up with the tractor and split it into manageable size pieces.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

Stick a log and or many logs you can fit in a used tire and get splitting till all is done or you are worn out and repeat. You're welcome


----------



## Davehb (7 mo ago)

Also follow the Cracks in the wood.


----------

